# 2014 Halloween sightings at a store near you



## Copchick

This thread was so helpful for 2013 I thought it should come back for 2014. Members have started to sight things already and some are inquiring too.

Yesterday I was in Pat Catan's and they were putting out their halloween and fall stuff. They had some lights and smaller interior decor items. I'll have to check Walgreens soon for their skellies.

Post your sightings folks!


----------



## Georgeb68

*Dollar Tree*

Hey everyone, I work in a Dollar tree in Nh.....well went into work and they have an end cap with halloween stuff...rats,bats and bags if bugs!...my manager said that the skulls,fingers,hands,feet and ears should be out by Sunday!...I hope so!


----------



## MrGrimm

Excellent! And so IT BEGINS!

(thanks for the update!)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Michael's is starting to put stuff out.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Hancock Fabrics & JoAnn's have started as well.


----------



## stick

Looking forward to hearing what is out and about.


----------



## screaminscott

Pictures and video from Garden Ridge here: http://www.stonehavenmanor.net/?p=315


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for taking the time to post the video SS; and thank David too!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Dollar General has Halloween candy coming in......the set date for decorations is in 2 weeks according to a manager here in the midwest


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

We have a place here called Garden Ridge (now it's called At Home, I believe) and they have the full- blown Halloween setup already. Of course, they also have Christmas displays, too.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Arrggg!!! IDK how to feel about this. I love me some Halloween but to me, seeing it out in stores already takes away alot of the special-ness.


----------



## kauldron

Crafts 2000 is beginning to set up their Halloween section. Yesterday I picked up a LED tabletop tombstone for $4 to get the battery pack and the LEDs out of. Woo-Hoo! Buying stuff already!


----------



## Copchick

I was Garden Ridge (morphing into "At Home") yesterday and took a couple of pictures.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

I stopped by the local _At Home_ (formerly _Garden Ridge_) this morning - normally, I'm not into inflatables... but this one is pretty fabulous:


----------



## Uncle Steed

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> I stopped by the local _At Home_ (formerly _Garden Ridge_) this morning - normally, I'm not into inflatables... but this one is pretty fabulous:


OK...that is pretty freaking awesome. :jol:


----------



## Uncle Steed

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Arrggg!!! IDK how to feel about this. I love me some Halloween but to me, seeing it out in stores already takes away alot of the special-ness.


The thing that bugs me most about it is that we know the Christmas stuff will be out in September. That REALLY is a buzzkill on the Halloweenie mood.


----------



## Death's Door

AC Moore has some of the items out. Jo Ann Fabrics has Halloween fabric on their website. I received a Grandin Road sales catalog in the mail and they have some items for Halloween in the last three pages in the back.


----------



## hatridgehaunt

Big Lots said that their stuff should be out next week. It's sitting in the back room now.


----------



## Jodie1313

That Ursula is amazing!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Does anybody know if Michael's has their stuff out yet. 
(I suppose I could just call)


----------



## RWB

hatridgehaunt said:


> Big Lots said that their stuff should be out next week. It's sitting in the back room now.


Found two aisles in Big Lots yesterday on full display. Disappoionted in the talking Raven from last year has jumped from 10 to $12 dollars.


----------



## Death's Door

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Does anybody know if Michael's has their stuff out yet.
> (I suppose I could just call)


I was there Wednesday night and they were still putting stuff on the shelves. They did start displaying the new Spooky Town pieces. I have been going back every week to see what's new.


----------



## Headless

I hate reading this thread LOL - I get NOTHING on the shelves and when I do run across some stuff it's usually way too expensive. I think I need a US holiday about now.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> I hate reading this thread LOL - I get NOTHING on the shelves and when I do run across some stuff it's usually way too expensive. I think I need a US holiday about now.....


Yes! Come to the dark side......


----------



## HorrorKnight

I recently went to Michaels and they did have Halloween stuff out, which made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## HorrorKnight

It would be nice if the seasonal Halloween stores (Spirit Halloween, etc) opened this early


----------



## Lamborgman

Spirit usually opens quietly Labor Day weekend we hit up both stores in the area to check out all the displays (before they get destroyed) and see what is new and cool and to get ideas as to what to add to our haunt this year. Had 750+ last year and this year Halloween is on a Friday expecting 1000+


----------



## GothicCandle

went to Costco today and saw "pose-n-stay skeletons" I Definitely need some of those  I haven't seen them before. 60in tall!


----------



## jdubbya

Party City is starting. They have the aisles cleared and the schematics are up. They normally start pretty slow but this is early for them. Spirit stores will likely start popping up in late August. Ours was open last year around the 25th. Just 3 more weeks!


----------



## Darkwalker

Wish I had a Costco near me. I keep seeing pictures of fellow haunters buying them by the dozen. Also wish I had that much disposable income. Michaels and Big Lots are the only places in my area that are putting stuff out already, as far as I know. I'm gonna have to check out Garden Ridge asap! Has anyone been to Walgreens yet?


----------



## Dr. Sonya

*Big lots 2014*

Hi sweeties! i went to my local big lots for the first store of the year and they had some pretty good stuff actually! There were some duplicates from last year, but for the most part i saw some things that were brand new, (like the talking back crow) They did have some stuff i saw on the discount rack last year which means some of these props may be recycled and not in your local big lots. Anyway, enjoy! I hope to cover party city, kmart, and kroger in the future. Big Lots Halloween 2014 Photos by DrSonya | Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks for the pictures Dr. Sonya!


----------



## JesterLex

Pier 1 has theirs out. Too glittery for my taste, but they have a cute tim burton-esque tree and ornaments.


----------



## screaminscott

I have about 10 pictures of Halloween at Big Lots here...http://www.stonehavenmanor.net/halloween-at-big-lots-2014/


----------



## Manon

Anyone know if HomeGoods has started?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

screaminscott said:


> I have about 10 pictures of Halloween at Big Lots here...http://www.stonehavenmanor.net/halloween-at-big-lots-2014/


My local Biglots don't have their stuff out yet. I called and they will stock them for Saturday. I know what I'll be doing Saturday afternoon!


----------



## Spooky1

Petsmart is starting to have Halloween things for our four footed family members.

f603bd by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE

AAAHHH Tears Of Joy Its Coming.. Boo HAHA!


----------



## kauldron

The signs are up for Spirit at the local mall but I'm not sure when they are opening.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Since I moved last year by this plaza, its so much easier to check out the stores.
Big Lots, K-Mart, all these arts and crafts stores, etc. They all have a little something here and there, but I cant wait to start actually getting stuff!


----------



## diggerc

Not strictly Halloween, but Toys r Us has been selling not half bad Universal figures for some time. New ones are due out in September.
www.toysrus.com/.../universal-monsters


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

My local Big Lots and Michaels just stocked some stuff. I picked up a set of those skull path markers that make noise and have blinking eyes when triggered by sound. With a liitle paint, they actually look pretty cool. I'd like to figure out how to hack them to run off a plug instead of batteries.


----------



## Lambchop

Costco also has a poseable skeleton dog too. Have never seen that one before.


----------



## stick

Lampchop do you have a picture of the dog? I saw the skeletons at Costco but no Dogs here.


----------



## Copchick

Gasp! A poseable dog? I would definitely have to have one!


----------



## Jack Mac

The dog is just like the one Grandin Road had last year, the bulldog looking one. Sadly I called my local store in NC with the item number and it seems that at this point not all stores will be getting them in. It is not available on their website either. Ram picked his up for $14.99 at a Costco in WA. The item number on his receipt was # 915751 Dog Skeleton. If anyone on the east coast happens to spot them, please remember to post here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you can't find the skeleton dog at a local Costco, Oriental Trading Company has the same one here (not for $14.99, though):

http://www.orientaltrading.com/dog-skeleton-with-leash-a2-13663302.fltr?Ntt=skeleton

Grandin Road has two versions of skellie dogs this year, so you can always order on line.


----------



## Hauntiholik

diggerc said:


> Not strictly Halloween, but Toys r Us has been selling not half bad Universal figures for some time. New ones are due out in September.
> www.toysrus.com/.../universal-monsters


toys-r-us universal monsters search


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I was in Walgreen's, Walmart, and Rite Aid today and noticed that they are putting out their harvest and Halloween candy now. Mostly the "fun size" candies. The harvest M&M's are out at Walgreen's and are on sale!
*_


----------



## [email protected]

I'll be checking all of the nearby Costco locations for that skeleton dog. I bought the Grandin Road version last year and it was a hit. This year they have 2 different dog skeletons and a cat. I didn't get the cat.


----------



## skeletonowl

I too am excited to find any dog skeletons! Thanks again RoxyBlue for the Grandin Road link  I'll be making a trip to Costco soon. I'm in the northern Jersey area. So far I have seen pumpkin Reese's at Quick Chek however the barcode wasn't working. That was a bummer. I was at Home Depot last night and they were emptying the space where their inflatables usually go and a worker told me that fall stuff was going there! Been a real slow start around me sadly.


----------



## deadSusan

Halloween candy at the grocery store! And some very nice terra cotta pumpkins.


----------



## Hairazor

Our Dollar General finally has a few items out (besides candy of which they have a ton). Couldn't resist this:


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Our Dollar General finally has a few items out (besides candy of which they have a ton). Couldn't resist this:


That's really cool looking!


----------



## Copchick

I like that, HR.


----------



## kauldron

Spirit opened early. Still haven't made it over to check it out though.


----------



## justintfirefly

My wife and I made the rounds all day yesterday and saw some really awesome stuff!

Some of my photos can be found here:

Halloween Finds 2014 Photos by justintfirefly | Photobucket

We started at a Goodwill but then made our way to Party City (Quite a few things - we ended up picking up some clearance-priced costumes I'm assuming were brought back or damaged from last year - they also have a lot of clown / circus-themed stuff this year), the Dollar Tree (One small shelf of rubber bats / rats), and Costco (a BUNCH of kid's costumes and a single nearly full-sized blucky that was reasonably priced for his kind).

When then hit At Home (They had a lot of new stuff - inflatables, lights, animatronics, nice bluckies, skulls, headstones and signs), Big Lots (see in my photos a cool "lazy bones" prop and quite a few lights which was interesting for us because our Christmas decorations are now Halloween-themed, too) and then made our way to JoAnn where we found very little but the shelves were empty and ready to be filled.

From there it was on to another Dollar Tree that had the same as the previous but this one had some of those little town figurines - not sure what these are actually called but I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about.

We scored big at Home Goods on some year-round signage for our kitchen and dining room table. I was actually way impressed with these guys because I normally hate that store. We ran into our other Party City and scored even more cheap-o costumes and accessories - this one had more stuff out though not as much of it was circus - a lot of pirate stuff.

Michaels doesn't seem to have as much out (yet) but they did have a lot of nice home decor (candle holders, book-ends, etc.). I took a photo of a new figurine they have in their Halloween town - a spooky food truck!

We ended our day at Lowe's and found nothing. I did buy up some styrofoam and some "Great Stuff" because I hear its praises sung loudly on this forum and wanted to try it this year.

I think we're like everyone else here and we're nearly-obsessed with coming across one of these Costco dogs. We actually got a membership for Costco solely because I learned from HauntForum that Costco often has neat stuff for Halloween.

Luckily for us the thrift store and Dollar Tree I was able to scrounge together the material to make the most difficult pieces of my costume this year and barely spent $4.00 total. Sounds good to me!


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Hsnopi

Michaels in the Kentland in Gaithersburg, MD is putting out stuff now. They have nice skulls made out of a heavy duty material for $12 and some nice chains. Plastic but at least not foam and they look decent.


----------



## RWB

Made a 70 mile trip to the only open Spirit store near us yesterday (Champaign, Illinois) from Indiana. Surprised they were open and actually they probably shouldn't have been as most of their big props were not displayed yet.

Spirit is carrying last year's skeleton dog but at $39 bucks (very disappointed). No big deal for me as I bought two last year. The good news however, Spirit is carrying the skeleton cat and it is priced at $29 dollars. The cat while smaller is good looking and does fit the skelly animal line well.

They also had several Atmosfearfx dvds and they're currently selling them in two packs at $49.99. I understand a business needs to make a profit but I think I'll be waiting on the after sales for this. Already have the creepy crawler dvd I use for a spider web scene but I learned last year the $39.00 dollar price tag was a bit much for what you get.


----------



## Copchick

I went to Home Goods today after seeing someone post on Pinterest a couple really interesting decorative pieces. Of course, I had to search them out! I'll take picks of the haul and post on the purchase thread tomorrow. They were nicely priced too.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*The wife and I were in Marshall's and of all places there was Halloween decor out for sale. They even had a 4ft., statue of a headless horseman right up front as you came into the store. We also went into Jo-Ann Fabrics and they had some Halloween out and were putting more out in the aisles and had sale on decor from 30 to 40 percent off.

They also had a small aisle of Christmas out too with similar sale prices. Walmart in my area is clearing out their garden sections outside, and I asked the clerk what they were doing and he said they are making way for the holiday deocr to start coming out soon.
*_


----------



## Death's Door

I was at Shoprite food store I they have Count Chocula, Frankenberry, and Booberry cereals. I got me a box of the Count Chocula.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Ewww! I love me some BooBerry!


----------



## schnibblehausen

Has anyone seen the Martha Stewart Halloween issue yet?


----------



## Troll Wizard

schnibblehausen said:


> Has anyone seen the Martha Stewart Halloween issue yet?


_*I would keep checking the magazine racks at your favorite store. Being it's the end of August pretty much, you will probably see it soon, I'm sure. I looked it up on Martha's website but all they had was info from last years issue.*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Looks like we are getting a "Halloween City" coming to our neck of the woods where I live. First time here too! I wonder how they are going to do since they will be in the same mall that Spirit usually opens at.

Guess we will see who wins the battle of the Halloween stores!
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Went into a Home Depot today, and I walked into the store, I looked to my right and they had Halloween out on display! Needless to say, I was excited, but kind of disappointed. They aren't carrying as much this year, as in the past. But they had it out!

Also stopped by our local Walmart, and they now have some Harvest decor out, and talking to a clerk, he said that they will start setting Halloween in about the next week or so. Also for those who celebrate Christmas, he said they will start putting out holiday decor around the 22nd or 23rd of this month.

They wanted to give Back to School about another week, to get things settled with that. But I did notice that there were about 2 or 3 aisles already cleared out to get ready to set for Halloween! Can't wait.....
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our local Target still has the back to school items as well, but aisles are clearing for the seasonal offerings. I wonder if they'll have the half-skellies again this year. We already have four, and I'm afraid if we see them again, it will be a case of "we can always use another skellie":jol.


----------



## craigfly06

Work at Home Depot and they have their Halloween stuff out for about a week. ( I know because I was the one that set the stuff!!!) Here in WNY they have a LOT of Halloween stuff, lot of nice stuff too. I know in the past, around here anyway, they only carried the blow ups and accent things, like wreaths for Halloween. Don't know about the blue guys though if they have anything out!!


----------



## dstading

Lots of Talk-Back Ravens at my local Big Lots, might have to grab a couple more this year.


----------



## [email protected]

Kmart has the Grandin Road skeleton dog from last year ($30) and the banjo playing skeleton duo. Surprising.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

My closest Walmart here in CT has their stuff out now.


----------



## Manon

schnibblehausen said:


> Has anyone seen the Martha Stewart Halloween issue yet?


So it looks like she may not have a separate magazine this year for Hallowe'en!!! I got my regular Martha in the mail yesterday and it had a small Hallowe'en (upside-down starting from the back) special section and frankly, it wasn't that great.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Was in a local Walgreen's today and they finally had their Halloween decor out for sale. But I have to say that it seemed to be kind of skimpy for their selections this year.*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Party City has started stocking their shelves in our area. Target still has only candy - no costumes, props, or decorations yet.


----------



## justintfirefly

My wife and I hit a K-mart in the town where our closest Spirit Halloween is and picked up a couple dog and cat skeletons at a bargain price. They're SLIGHTLY different from the ones Spirit is selling this year but barely. The main noticeable difference was that they're about $10 cheaper!


----------



## justintfirefly

Check out these plates we found at World Market today!


----------



## runbus36

The thrift stores have all started around here, Value Village, Goodwill and Salvation Army to name a few.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Our local Shopko store has now got Halloween and Harvest decor out on sale at 50% off this week.*_


----------



## mikkojay

My local Walgreens HAD 2 nice quality poseable skeletons for $39.99 each. I say HAD because I bought them both- along with an armload of $3.99 blow-mold skulls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spotted an animated talking crow (looks just like the Big Lots talk-back raven) in a cage at CVS today. It comes with pre-recorded comments and lights.

http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Spooky-Village-Animated-Talking-Raven-in-a-Cage?skuId=968130

Home Depot carries it as well:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Activation-4301-13844/205080706?N=5yc1vZc308


----------



## Spooky1

Disappointed in the lack of Halloween stores around here. As of last weekend Target had no Halloween stuff out yet.


----------



## justintfirefly

We picked up two crow skeletons at Target yesterday and a frog skeleton at World Market - all were cheap and look awesome! Target didn't seem to have all of their stuff out just yet but what they had looked pretty great. We're keeping our eyes on some of the lights and such that could be used for Christmas crossover goodies to be picked up on November 1. Looks like it will be a good year! 

Also, anyone know how / why el dia de los muertos designs are so huge all of the sudden? I don't mind it but I'm just curious if there was something I was missing...


----------



## [email protected]

I picked up two of those crow skeletons too. Now I've got a cat (CVS) dog (Grandin Road) and the two crows (Target) new for this year. As for the day of the dead motif, I've noticed that lately too.


----------



## Death's Door

I was at the Target in my area and they were still putting out halloween decorations today. Didn't have much yet so I will have to keep checking on them. However, I did pick up the bony kitty for $15.


----------



## Buzz

Not at a store. But I saw this on eBay.
Less than an hour to go.

Spooky Town - The Mummy's Tomb

Still at $0.99... I'd go for it but I already have one.


----------



## Lady Toadflinger

Yesterday I picked up a great hanging Oogie Boogie from Walgreens! (5 ft tall) It does seem as if the local chain stores have varied selections, some have lots of goodies, and others of the same chain are disappointing. I am on the lookout for the skeleton dogs, but managed to get two crows and two cats. Mwhahahaha!!!!!!! Perhaps I'll try the Grandin Rd catalog.


----------



## dstading

Saw this at the local Big Lots today...










Works the same way as the Talkback Ravens. Might be a nice addition to a haunted tiki island.


----------



## deadSusan

Look what I found on Sunday morning!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

deadSusan said:


> Look what I found on Sunday morning!


Ewww....i'd have a lot of fun with my shotgun with all those!


----------



## Spooky1

The must have for Halloween.

53ae17 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## deadSusan

That's hysterical Spooky1.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Finally got to go into Halloween City, and then the Spirit stores today. Really liked the Halloween City store, it was well organized and they had a lot of items to choose from. This includes, air-blowns, and props galore to choose from.

The Spirit store on the other hand, well, seemed very cluttered when I went in. Things were close together and a lot of the items displayed had no pricing on them, except for on the boxes in certain areas. Just seemed to be clumsy all the way through! :jol:
*_


----------

